# wear is thes city ?



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say Manila, Philippines


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

ahhahahha ,, its in the picture ,, say MANILA ... fashltnaa ya UAE_CONDOR


----------



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

Phillipines


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Hong Kong ?????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> Hong Kong ?????????????????????????????????/


Manila, Philippines


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> Hong Kong ?????????????????????????????????/


hno:


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

Manila it is like dubai in 2007 *_^


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

juiced said:


> hno:


 ^^ ^^ et: ^^ ^^ 

you its a joke , right juiced ??


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> ^^ ^^ et: ^^ ^^
> 
> you its a joke , right juiced ??



It was pretty cheesy, and not funny.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

he's british he doesn't get this. you have to understand.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Obi-Wan-Rockstar said:


> It was pretty cheesy, and not funny.


ohh ohh, i get where ur going with this, very smart Obi Wan, using my own words, 

cheers man :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

It says on the pic hehe, Manila.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

this must be monaco


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

Its the same one as the one of the day on top =S

I only see MOSTAR, BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA! no Manila...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> ^^ ^^ et: ^^ ^^
> 
> you its a joke , right juiced ??


hno:


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

dubai still has a long way to go....there are still much more nicer and more developed city in the world. but hey, dubai is the best in the ME.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

UAE condor , i think you need to do way more research , its a fact that Dubai is a better city , not an opinion, a fact

and if you look real close to the city from above you will know what i am talking about


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

What is this thread about? I don't get it... :dunno:


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

edit


----------



## Moody (Feb 16, 2005)

freedom said:


> What is this thread about? I don't get it... :dunno:



Uhhh, this place is screwed.. :tongue4: :drool: :gaah:


----------



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

UAE Condor, affa aleik!!


----------

